

Ask HN: How common are hybrid iOS Android developers? (mid-level) - burritofanatic


======
g123g
I was also thinking about the same thing. I think there are similar concerns
while developing for both the platforms and if there is one person who is
working on both there will be much better reuse of concepts and functionality.
From maintenance point of view also it might be better if one person can do
both. I am not sure if big companies will prefer to have hybrid developers but
smaller companies will definitely appreciate the savings and speed-up such
hybrid developers could bring.

~~~
burritofanatic
Pretty good point, actually - distinction between the small and large
companies.

To date though, I only met two people who are proficient in both, and do it
day to day.

~~~
g123g
I have been moving in the same direction. Trying to get proficient with both
the platforms. I have got background in both Java and C++ so that makes it
slightly easier. At this moment, I am trying to explore if there is some kind
of "economies of scale" in learning both the platforms.

------
burritofanatic
If you're an employer, is this a desirable trait, or would you want just one
stellar person per each platform?

~~~
ffumarola
For my company, mobile apps aren't expected for our service but we want to
create them for a better user experience. So we would likely be fine settling
for a mid-tier person who can do both over top-tier people who are
specialized.

